# Top Dog Names Of 2011



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...1_n_1132706.html?ref=fb&src=sp&comm_ref=false

Does your dog have a popular name? Many names are personal or silly, while others have stuck with pets throughout history.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think we have most of those names on the forum! Kodi doesn't make the list, but we have two spelled that way, and at LEAST one spelled differently.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

wonderful puppy pics!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I love Tillie's name! anyone that meets her always says, 'wow, she is SUCH a Tillie!'!! LOL and she is named after Tillie the Tillamook COW! LOL


----------



## precious_tan (Nov 13, 2011)

We settled with the name Precious because Precious is such a precious. Everytime we told people her name is Precious, everybody agreed that name.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Momo's name wouldn't crack any top list, except, perhaps in Japan. Momo means peach in Japanese.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

One of the definitions I found at Dictionary .com when looking into the word "Whimsy" to name my puppy.


whim·sy   / 1. capricious humor or disposition; extravagant, fanciful, or excessively playful expression:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

We've had a couple of those names in the past, but not now. Oliver got his name because my other black parti, Pip, has a Charles Dickens character name. I felt our 2nd should also. Oliver's registered name is sunshine what the dickins. The spelling error is on purpose. spot is a name I always wanted to name a dog and he had a small spot of white on the back of his neck. He and Oliver are Inky-Hank children and his registered name is sunshine Ink Spot.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Momo means Peach said:


> I'm pretty sure Momo's name wouldn't crack any top list, except, perhaps in Japan. Momo means peach in Japanese.


We had a beautiful golden that we named Ume. Imagine my surprise when a lady waiting to pick up her pet at the vet's office overheard me say Ume's name and she quipped, "Oh, that's plum in Japanese - how original!"

My mom is Japanese and we love using Japanese as an alternative to English for key dog commands, too.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Momo means Peach said:


> I'm pretty sure Momo's name wouldn't crack any top list, except, perhaps in Japan. Momo means peach in Japanese.


Momo is also a character (Lemur) in the cartoon series "Avatar" ( not the blue creatures). Since Bumi is also a character in the series, we had Momo as a possible name for our next dog.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Momo means Peach said:


> I'm pretty sure Momo's name wouldn't crack any top list, except, perhaps in Japan. Momo means peach in Japanese.


"Momo means peach". Couldn't ever guess that from your forum name  Seriously, though, very cute! Same with Cey's name (about topping any list), I don't think that Ceylon is a very common dog name lol. We named him after Ceylon cinnamon, since his color was very cinnamon-y when he was a pup. His registered name (to be decided on tomorrow!) will either be Ceylon Cinnamon, or Cinnamomum Verum if we decide we want to be fancy...  It's probably a bit backwards to decide his registered name from his call name but there you have it. Even though he has lightened up considerably since he was a pup, and may end up almost white, he will always be Ceylon Cinnamon to us


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> We had a beautiful golden that we named Ume. Imagine my surprise when a lady waiting to pick up her pet at the vet's office overheard me say Ume's name and she quipped, "Oh, that's plum in Japanese - how original!"
> 
> My mom is Japanese and we love using Japanese as an alternative to English for key dog commands, too.


My mother is Japanese also. I wanted to honor my background by naming Momo that. Her official registry name is Momo no Hana - Peach Blossom.

My husband asked me what plum was in Japanese. So, I told him Ume! He's thinking the next one we get might be named Ume, with Ume no Hana as the official name.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Carefulove said:


> Momo is also a character (Lemur) in the cartoon series "Avatar" ( not the blue creatures). Since Bumi is also a character in the series, we had Momo as a possible name for our next dog.


Cool! I don't know the series, but, you obviously have great taste by naming your next dog that! And, now you know a word in Japanese, if it ever comes up.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

heatherk said:


> "Momo means peach". Couldn't ever guess that from your forum name  Seriously, though, very cute! Same with Cey's name (about topping any list), I don't think that Ceylon is a very common dog name lol. We named him after Ceylon cinnamon, since his color was very cinnamon-y when he was a pup. His registered name (to be decided on tomorrow!) will either be Ceylon Cinnamon, or Cinnamomum Verum if we decide we want to be fancy...  It's probably a bit backwards to decide his registered name from his call name but there you have it. Even though he has lightened up considerably since he was a pup, and may end up almost white, he will always be Ceylon Cinnamon to us


Oh, I didn't even think about cinnamon whenever you mentioned Ceylon's name. I just thought it was very original and wondered how it came about. Now, I know.:doh:


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, I had my pup named, but when we got her, we had to change it to Gabby, cause...........you guessed it, she is so gabby, lol


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Momo means Peach said:


> Oh, I didn't even think about cinnamon whenever you mentioned Ceylon's name. I just thought it was very original and wondered how it came about. Now, I know.:doh:


 Side note - Ceylon is now officially registered with AKC. Registered name Ceylon Cinnamon .


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Momo means Peach said:


> Cool! I don't know the series, but, you obviously have great taste by naming your next dog that! And, now you know a word in Japanese, if it ever comes up.


Well, I talked my Husband and Kids into another name which I really love AND...it is in the list!


----------

